# Crossing at Nogales



## barbclip (Feb 14, 2011)

I am crossing the border at Nogales and understand I will have to get and pay for
a tourist card. I understand I also will need to get a car permit as I am driving to
Lake Chapala, Jalisco. If I read correctly, I must have the tourist card before I can get the
car permit and when I get the car permit I must go to a bank and pay for it. Is the
bank near the truck crossing customs? Do I need to go into town to find a bank?
Can someone help me out. I appreciate any info you can give me.

Thanks a lot
Barbara


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

At most crossings, you pay for those items at the place where they are issued. They'll tell you.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hola Barb, I gave you a play by play account in your other post, the bank is at the 21 KM offices where you do everything,,,Suerte y paz







barbclip said:


> I am crossing the border at Nogales and understand I will have to get and pay for
> a tourist card. I understand I also will need to get a car permit as I am driving to
> Lake Chapala, Jalisco. If I read correctly, I must have the tourist card before I can get the
> car permit and when I get the car permit I must go to a bank and pay for it. Is the
> ...


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes they are all together at KM21

Sparks Mexico: Nogales Border Crossing - Truck Route


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

Remember to purchase insurance, it is cheaper by the year or 6 month period. Even if you are only going for a few weeks to a month check out the other rates.


----------



## barbclip (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks Salto_jorge. I just purchased auto insurance for 1 year so I'm all set!


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

I had done the same for my Nissan that I keep in GDL.


----------



## barbclip (Feb 14, 2011)

It's me again . Would you please send the photo of the truck route crossing again? I'm sorry, but I lost it and want to print it. Is Mariposa Rd the same as 189? And exit 4 is the Border? Thanks. I leave Thursday and am trying to get all my ducks in a row...Barbara


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

barbclip said:


> It's me again . Would you please send the photo of the truck route crossing again? I'm sorry, but I lost it and want to print it. Is Mariposa Rd the same as 189? And exit 4 is the Border? Thanks. I leave Thursday and am trying to get all my ducks in a row...Barbara


it's here - right where you left it

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mexico-expat-forum-expats-living-mexico/73539-crossing-nogales.html#post480937


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

You must stop at the border and purchase your FMM. Then 21 km later you buy your vehicle import sticker. There is no requirement to stop at the border but if you arrive at the 21km point without your FMM you will have to return to get it.


----------



## barbclip (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you. Is Mariposa rd the same as 189?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Wrong*

Wrong, You get the FMM at the 21 KM. along with temp. vehicle permit...everything is at the one convenent place.....Km.21..................








kcowan said:


> You must stop at the border and purchase your FMM. Then 21 km later you buy your vehicle import sticker. There is no requirement to stop at the border but if you arrive at the 21km point without your FMM you will have to return to get it.


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

Remember to have money ready to pay your toll if you take the truck route (bypass) in Nog. Az. 
The toll plaza just before the Mexican customs plaza and truck inspection point. You do not get you papers at this location.
The toll plaza is for the road from the border to the truck inspection point.


Like other border crossings they have a red/light setup, plus the USA has an expection where you cross into Mexico.

Depending on your destination in Mexico take the toll roads and have your funds to pay in pesos.

I crossed there 1.5 months ago and did not have any issues.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

kcowan said:


> You must stop at the border and purchase your FMM. Then 21 km later you buy your vehicle import sticker. There is no requirement to stop at the border but if you arrive at the 21km point without your FMM you will have to return to get it.


You must be referring to another crossing. Using the truck route (Mariposa), there is nothing until you get to KM21. Customs used to be after KM21 but that was almost 5 years ago


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

Interesting, On Feb 19, 2011 I had to stop just south of the toll booth in Mexico where they were inspecting the lien of trucks entering Mexico.

It was my second crossing to MgDeKino this year and I had to stop both times. I also had to pass the red/green light at KM 21.


----------



## BradShoe (May 28, 2009)

I'm remembering a red/green light (Aduano) soon after crossing the border into MX at the truck/Mariposa crossing. Shortly after that (or maybe just before) is a toll booth where we had to pay 44 pesos (wife's notes) - the next toll is at MgDeKino. NOTE: tolls can no longer be paid in USD. At KM 21 after you get FMM and car import sticker there is then another red/green light. More 'wife's notes' total tolls from Nogalas to Guadalajara/Ajijic in November was 1380.00 pesos.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I cross at Nogales every year and you definitely get your FMM at Km 21. Go into the long narrow building first & get it, then go to the copy booth & get a copy before going to the vehicle permit windows. Get a copy of your vehicle reg as well first.


----------



## jkoster43 (Oct 28, 2010)

kcowan said:


> You must stop at the border and purchase your FMM. Then 21 km later you buy your vehicle import sticker. There is no requirement to stop at the border but if you arrive at the 21km point without your FMM you will have to return to get it.


That is incorrect unless things have changed since last November. For the last 8 years I have always purchased my FMM (formerly FMT), tourist visa at the same 21 km checkpoint where I get my car permit. You may be asked to stop at the border for a cursory inspection (only happened once for me) but that is all.


----------



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

make photocopies of you passport, car registration and drivers license. There is a place to do it at the place you get the visa/car permit, but it is quicker and cheaper to make them at home.


----------

